# Converting dark chocolate to semi-sweet?



## s0l0n (Dec 13, 2010)

I'm a newbie at baking and recently made the mistake of buying a lot of dark chocolate (Lindt 70% cocoa) for recipes calling for semi-sweet chocolate which I understand is 40 - 60% cocoa . As I just bought it in a random shop I was passing and can't easily return it I was wordering if it's possible to convert it to semi-sweet with sugar/butter without losing flavour and if so what ratio should I use?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Buying 70% cacao chocolate for recipes can never, ever be a mistake!

Using 40% cacao chocolate in a recipe is a mistake, always, no dought.

Simply follow the recipe and enjoy a much better result with the 70%.


----------



## s0l0n (Dec 13, 2010)

Really? But won't the result be less sweet? Personally I'm not that much of a fan of dark chocolate and one of the recipes is for truffles so I'd rather not have too much of that flavour.


----------

